# What is making my PC so slow!



## nhvideoguy (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm fairly knowledgeable I think, but this has got the best of me. My PC has been especially slow lately. Not sure when it happened but it's SLOW! I have gone thru and deleted about 20 applications I was not using before. I have repaired and defragged the registry, the disc is not that fragmented so I have not done that. But the machine remains slow. For example, applications load slow, doing a right click takes a login time for a menu to come up. Start-up and shutdown take a very long time.

Below is my system info followed by my HJT Log an I'm hoping someone will see something that will help me speed up my system! 
Thanks for any help you can provide.

System Info:
Dell Dimension 8400 Media Center Edition from 11/04.
Pentium® 4 Processor 560 (3.60GHz, 800 FSB);
Windows XP Media Center Edition Service Pack 3;
2GB Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM at 533MHz (2x1GB);
NVIDIA GeForce 6800 (256 MB) Video Card;
500 GB Seagate SATA-II system drive w/~212 GB free;
Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controller.
Major SW Apps: Office 2007, Adobe CS4 Suite, Quicken and Quickbooks, Free Versions of Zone Alarm and AVG.

HJT Log:
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 9:44:16 PM, on 7/6/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.2.183.7\GoogleCrashHandler.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedul2.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Application Accelerator\iaantmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgrsx.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\snmp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ulead Systems\DVD\ULCDRSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Application Accelerator\iaanotif.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2ZS\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\ipoint.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Clipomatic\Clipomatic.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Weather Watcher Live\ww.exe
C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboTaskBarIcon.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Distillr\acrotray.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\WindowsSearch.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
c:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\dpupdchk.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Contacts\wlcomm.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: SnagIt Toolbar Loader - {00C6482D-C502-44C8-8409-FCE54AD9C208} - C:\Program Files\TechSmith\Snagit 9\SnagitBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: CitiUS Shared Browser Helper Object - {387EDF53-1CF2-4523-BC2F-13462651BE8C} - C:\Program Files\Virtual Account Numbers\BhoCitUS.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: RoboForm - {724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O2 - BHO: CDelHotkeys Object - {78875F5C-A685-4405-8DC5-D48DC65452B0} - C:\Program Files\Delicious Add-on for Internet Explorer\DeliciousExtension.dll
O2 - BHO: del.icio.us Toolbar Helper - {7AA07AE6-01EF-44EC-93CA-9D7CD41CCDB6} - C:\Program Files\del.icio.us\Internet Explorer Buttons\dlcsIE.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Viewpoint Toolbar BHO - {A7327C09-B521-4EDB-8509-7D2660C9EC98} - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Toolbar\3.9.0\ViewBarBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.1.1309.3572\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Dictionary Compression sdch - {C84D72FE-E17D-4195-BB24-76C02E2E7C4E} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_A8904FB862BD9564.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O2 - BHO: PicLens plug-in for Internet Explorer - {EAEE5C74-6D0D-4aca-9232-0DA4A7B866BA} - C:\Program Files\PicLensIE\PicLens.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Snagit - {8FF5E183-ABDE-46EB-B09E-D2AAB95CABE3} - C:\Program Files\TechSmith\Snagit 9\SnagitIEAddin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: del.icio.us - {981FE6A8-260C-4930-960F-C3BC82746CB0} - C:\Program Files\del.icio.us\Internet Explorer Buttons\dlcsIE.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &RoboForm - {724d43a0-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Delicious Toolbar - {61D1C847-DF80-423A-8C6D-DC03B97E6EBE} - C:\Program Files\Delicious Add-on for Internet Explorer\DeliciousExtension.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Viewpoint Toolbar - {F8AD5AA5-D966-4667-9DAF-2561D68B2012} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Viewpoint\Toolbar Runtime\3.9.0\IEViewBar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAAnotif] C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Application Accelerator\iaanotif.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTSysVol] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2ZS\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdobeCS4ServiceManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\CS4ServiceManager\CS4ServiceManager.exe" -launchedbylogin
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe_ID0ENQBO] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Adobe\ADOBEV~1\Server\bin\VERSIO~2.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZoneAlarm Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliPoint] "c:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\ipoint.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Clipomatic] C:\Program Files\Clipomatic\Clipomatic.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Auto EPSON Stylus Photo R800 on HAL] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_FATI8JA.EXE /FU "C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\E_S378.tmp" /EF "HKCU"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WeatherWatcherLive] "C:\Program Files\Weather Watcher Live\ww.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RoboForm] C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboTaskBarIcon.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-3881248347-474712985-3267158099-1012\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe" /startup (User 'QBDataServiceUser')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [RoboForm] "C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboTaskBarIcon.exe" (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [RoboForm] "C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboTaskBarIcon.exe" (User 'Default user')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: OneNote 2007 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Acrobat Assistant.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Distillr\acrotray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Windows Search.lnk = C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\WindowsSearch.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - res://C:\WINDOWS\system32\GPhotos.scr/200
O8 - Extra context menu item: Customize Menu - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComCustomizeIEMenu.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Fill Forms - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: RoboForm Toolbar - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Save Forms - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Delicious - {2C887991-08F0-11DC-A9B2-0012F0B227DD} - C:\Program Files\Delicious Add-on for Internet Explorer\DeliciousExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Bookmarks - {2C887992-08F0-11DC-A9B2-0012F0B227DD} - C:\Program Files\Delicious Add-on for Internet Explorer\DeliciousExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Tag - {2C887993-08F0-11DC-A9B2-0012F0B227DD} - C:\Program Files\Delicious Add-on for Internet Explorer\DeliciousExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O9 - Extra button: Save - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Save Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O9 - Extra button: RoboForm - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: RoboForm Toolbar - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Virtual Account Numbers - {DE700910-58F7-4D2E-B7E6-3BA2DA1B6806} - C:\PROGRA~1\VIRTUA~2\CitiVAN.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {0A5FD7C5-A45C-49FC-ADB5-9952547D5715} (Creative Software AutoUpdate) - http://www.creative.com/su/ocx/15030/CTSUEng.cab
O16 - DPF: {1F2F4C9E-6F09-47BC-970D-3C54734667FE} - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/LSSupCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {2B96D5CC-C5B5-49A5-A69D-CC0A30F9028C} (MiniBugTransporterX Class) - http://wdownload.weatherbug.com/minibug/tricklers/AWS/MiniBugTransporter.cab?
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {3DC2E31C-371A-4BD3-9A27-CDF57CE604CF} - http://moneycentral.msn.com/cabs/pmupd806.exe
O16 - DPF: {406B5949-7190-4245-91A9-30A17DE16AD0} (Snapfish Activia) - http://photo.walgreens.com/WalgreensActivia.cab
O16 - DPF: {44990200-3C9D-426D-81DF-AAB636FA4345} (Symantec SmartIssue) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsi.cab
O16 - DPF: {44990301-3C9D-426D-81DF-AAB636FA4345} (Symantec Script Runner Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsr.cab
O16 - DPF: {474F00F5-3853-492C-AC3A-476512BBC336} (UploadListView Class) - http://picasaweb.google.com/s/v/14.21/uploader2.cab
O16 - DPF: {493ACF15-5CD9-4474-82A6-91670C3DD66E} (LinkedIn ContactFinderControl) - http://www.linkedin.com/cab/LinkedInContactFinderControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {4EFA317A-8569-4788-B175-5BAF9731A549} (Microsoft Virtual Server VMRC Advanced Control) - https://www.microsoft.com/resources/virtuallabs/ActiveX/VMRCActiveXClient1.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F18FFF5-85B9-4378-A1B4-06743830EC70} (WAPUploaderAX Class) - https://www.web-a-photo.com/WebaphotoUploaderXP.cab
O16 - DPF: {5879B3B0-566E-4ECB-9B77-9A8A5E62AAB8} - http://www.blackberry.com/DST2007/patch/desktop/DSTUpdateLoaderUSB.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1120535075859
O16 - DPF: {6A344D34-5231-452A-8A57-D064AC9B7862} (Symantec Download Manager) - https://webdl.symantec.com/activex/symdlmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {6BEA1C48-1850-486C-8F58-C7354BA3165E} (Install Class) - http://updates.lifescapeinc.com/installers/pinstall/pinstall.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1140694947812
O16 - DPF: {74C861A1-D548-4916-BC8A-FDE92EDFF62C} - http://mediaplayer.walmart.com/installer/install.cab
O16 - DPF: {94B82441-A413-4E43-8422-D49930E69764} (TLIEFlashObj Class) - https://echat.us.dell.com/Media/VisitorChat/TLIEFlash.CAB
O16 - DPF: {9600F64D-755F-11D4-A47F-0001023E6D5A} (Shutterfly Picture Upload Plugin) - http://web1.shutterfly.com/downloads/Uploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B020B534-4AA2-4B99-BD6D-5F6EE286DF5C} - https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/248/546...img/operations/symbizpr/xcontrol/SymDlBrg.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab34246.cab
O16 - DPF: {BE833F39-1E0C-468C-BA70-25AAEE55775E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/sysreqlab.cab
O16 - DPF: {DE625294-70E6-45ED-B895-CFFA13AEB044} (AxisMediaControlEmb Class) - http://74.92.3.186:8095/activex/AMC.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/dim2/default/popcaploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6ACF75C-C32C-447B-9BEF-46B766368D29} (Creative Software AutoUpdate Support Package) - http://www.creative.com/su/ocx/15014/CTPID.cab
O16 - DPF: {FA9740A2-5802-42E2-B509-81186EEB3C42} (WABControl Class) - https://www.linkedin.com/cab/wabctrl.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{B61F343D-A618-4235-AB44-8D1FD878F972}: NameServer = 68.87.71.226,68.87.73.242
O18 - Filter: x-sdch - {B1759355-3EEC-4C1E-B0F1-B719FE26E377} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_A8904FB862BD9564.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: AVGRSSTX.DLL C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~3\GOEC62~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: avgrsstarter - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\avgrsstx.dll
O23 - Service: Acronis Scheduler2 Service (AcrSch2Svc) - Acronis - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedul2.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Version Cue CS4 - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS4\Server\bin\VersionCueCS4.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Canon Camera Access Library 8 (CCALib8) - Canon Inc. - C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Desktop Manager 5.8.809.23506 (GoogleDesktopManager-092308-165331) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate1c9691548ba976c) (gupdate1c9691548ba976c) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: IAA Event Monitor (IAANTMon) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Application Accelerator\iaantmon.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Logitech Bluetooth Service (LBTServ) - Logitech, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\Bluetooth\LBTServ.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: QuickBooksDB - Intuit, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\Intuit\QUICKB~2\QBDBMgrN.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio UPnP Renderer 9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Roxio\Digital Home 9\RoxioUPnPRenderer9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Upnp Server 9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Roxio\Digital Home 9\RoxioUpnpService9.exe
O23 - Service: LiveShare P2P Server 9 (RoxLiveShare9) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxLiveShare9.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Hard Drive Watcher 9 (RoxWatch9) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch9.exe
O23 - Service: Ulead Burning Helper (UleadBurningHelper) - Ulead Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ulead Systems\DVD\ULCDRSvr.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Check Point Software Technologies LTD - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe

--
End of file - 20305 bytes



Thanks Again!!!
\Dave


----------



## nhvideoguy (Jul 7, 2009)

Could not post this the last time (was too long)... Here is the uninstall list.It goes with my slow system post a second ago...

Thanks,
Dave Doherty

Uninstall List

7-Zip 4.65
abrViewer.NET 1.0.1
Acronis True Image Home
Adobe Acrobat Elements 6.0
Adobe After Effects CS4
Adobe After Effects CS4 Presets
Adobe After Effects CS4 Template Projects & Footage
Adobe AIR
Adobe AIR
Adobe Anchor Service CS4
Adobe Bridge CS4
Adobe CMaps CS4
Adobe Color - Photoshop Specific CS4
Adobe Color EU Extra Settings CS4
Adobe Color JA Extra Settings CS4
Adobe Color NA Recommended Settings CS4
Adobe Color Video Profiles AE CS4
Adobe Color Video Profiles CS CS4
Adobe Creative Suite 4 Production Premium
Adobe Creative Suite 4 Production Premium
Adobe CS4 American English Speech Analysis Models
Adobe CSI CS4
Adobe Default Language CS4
Adobe Device Central CS4
Adobe Drive CS4
Adobe Dynamiclink Support
Adobe Encore CS4
Adobe Encore CS4 Codecs
Adobe Encore CS4 Codecs
Adobe Encore CS4 Library
Adobe ExtendScript Toolkit CS4
Adobe Extension Manager CS4
Adobe Flash CS4
Adobe Flash CS4 Extension - Flash Lite STI en
Adobe Flash CS4 STI-en
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
Adobe Fonts All
Adobe Illustrator CS4
Adobe Linguistics CS4
Adobe Media Encoder CS4
Adobe Media Encoder CS4 Additional Exporter
Adobe Media Encoder CS4 Dolby
Adobe Media Encoder CS4 Exporter
Adobe Media Encoder CS4 Exporter
Adobe Media Encoder CS4 Importer
Adobe Media Encoder CS4 Importer
Adobe Media Player
Adobe MotionPicture Color Files CS4
Adobe OnLocation CS4
Adobe Output Module
Adobe PDF IFilter 6.0
Adobe PDF Library Files CS4
Adobe Photoshop Album 2.0
Adobe Photoshop CS4
Adobe Photoshop CS4 Support
Adobe Premiere Pro CS4
Adobe Premiere Pro CS4 Functional Content
Adobe Reader 9.1.2
Adobe Search for Help
Adobe Service Manager Extension
Adobe Setup
Adobe Setup
Adobe Setup
Adobe Setup
Adobe Setup
Adobe Shockwave Player 11
Adobe Soundbooth CS4
Adobe Soundbooth CS4 Codecs
Adobe Soundbooth CS4 Codecs
Adobe Stock Photos 1.0
Adobe Stock Photos 1.0
Adobe Support Advisor
Adobe Type Support CS4
Adobe Update Manager CS4
Adobe Version Cue CS4 Server
Adobe WinSoft Linguistics Plugin
Adobe XMP Panels CS4
AdobeColorCommonSetCMYK
AdobeColorCommonSetRGB
AdobeSupportAdvisor
AGEIA PhysX v2.3.3
AI RoboForm (All Users)
Akram Audio Converter 2.14
AMP Font Viewer
AndreaMosaic 3.18
AnswerWorks 5.0 English Runtime
Apple Mobile Device Support
Apple Software Update
ArcSoft Camera Suite
Audio User's Guide
AusLogics Disk Defrag
AusLogics Registry Defrag
AVG 8.5
Avi Info Tooltip
AXIS Media Control Embedded
Battlefield Heroes
Bing Maps 3D
BlackBerry Desktop Software 4.6
BlackBerry Desktop Software 4.6
BlackBerry Device Software v4.5.0 for the BlackBerry 8120 smartphone
BluffTitler
Bonjour
Broadcom Advanced Control Suite 2
Canon Camera Access Library
Canon Camera Support Core Library
Canon G.726 WMP-Decoder
Canon MovieEdit Task for ZoomBrowser EX
Canon RAW Image Task for ZoomBrowser EX
Canon Utilities CameraWindow
Canon Utilities CameraWindow DC
Canon Utilities CameraWindow DC_DV 5 for ZoomBrowser EX
Canon Utilities CameraWindow DC_DV 6 for ZoomBrowser EX
Canon Utilities EOS Utility
Canon Utilities MyCamera
Canon Utilities MyCamera DC
Canon Utilities PhotoStitch
Canon Utilities ZoomBrowser EX
Canon ZoomBrowser EX Memory Card Utility
CDDRV_Installer
Choice Guard
Classic PhoneTools
ClearType Tuning Control Panel Applet
Clipomatic
ColorPic
Conexant D850 56K V.9x DFVc Modem
Connect
Creative Audio Console
Creative MediaSource
Creative MediaSource DVD-Audio Player
Critical Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB959772)
CrossLoop 2.44
Crystal Button 2.8
Cypress USB Mass Storage Driver Installation
Data Lifeguard
del.icio.us Buttons for Internet Explorer
Delicious Add-on for Internet Explorer
Dell Digital Jukebox Driver
Dell Driver Reset Tool
Dell Photo AIO Printer 962
Dell Support 5.0.0 (766)
DeLorme Street Atlas USA 2007
DeLorme Street Atlas USA 2007 Service Pack 3
DivX
DivX Player
DVD Decrypter (Remove Only)
DVD Shrink 3.2
EditPlus 2
EPSON Print CD
FileMaker Pro 5.0
FileMenu Tools
FileZilla Client 3.2.4.1
FLV Player 2.0 (build 25)
Garmin GPS Control for Internet Explorer
Garmin POI Loader
Garmin WebUpdater
Glary Utilities Pro 2.14.0.711
GoodSync
Google Chrome
Google Desktop
Google Earth
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
Google Update Helper
Google Updater
GoTimeIt
HighMAT Extension to Microsoft Windows XP CD Writing Wizard
HijackThis 2.0.2
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB953595)
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB958484)
Hotfix for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB947864)
Hotfix for Windows Media Format 11 SDK (KB929399)
Hotfix for Windows Media Player 10 (KB903157)
Hotfix for Windows Media Player 10 (KB910393)
Hotfix for Windows Media Player 11 (KB939683)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB915800-v4)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB952287)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB954708)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB961118)
Icon Restore 1.0
IFilterShop CHM IFilter (remove only)
IFilterShop XMP IFilter (remove only)
IFilterShop Zip IFilter (remove only)
Image Resizer Powertoy for Windows XP
Intel Application Accelerator
InterActual Player
Internet Explorer Default Page
IrfanView (remove only)
iriver Music Manager
iriver Music Manager
iRiver Updater
iTunes
Java(TM) 6 Update 13
Java(TM) 6 Update 5
Java(TM) 6 Update 7
Junk Mail filter update
JW Desktop Player
KhalInstallWrapper
kuler
Logitech SetPoint
Logitech Updater
MasterCook 6: Deluxe Edition
Media Lab SiteGrinder 2 (Basic & Pro)
MediaMonkey 3.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Hotfix (KB928366)
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft Base Smart Card Cryptographic Service Provider Package
Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft Kernel-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.5
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Office 2003 Web Components
Microsoft Office 2007 Primary Interop Assemblies
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office FrontPage 2003
Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007
Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Outlook 2007
Microsoft Office Outlook 2007
Microsoft Office Outlook Connector
Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Professional Edition 2003
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2007
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Small Business Connectivity Components
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Plus! Digital Media Edition Installer
Microsoft Project 2000
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU]
Microsoft SQL Server Native Client
Microsoft SQL Server Setup Support Files (English)
Microsoft SQL Server VSS Writer
Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Windows XP Video Decoder Checkup Utility
Mirror Magic
MobileMe Control Panel
Mosaic Creator 2.95
Mozilla Firefox (3.0.11)
MSVCRT
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB925672)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB927978)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB936181)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 Parser and SDK
MSXML 6.0 Parser (KB933579)
Nero 8
neroxml
NetZeroInstallers
NewTek SpeedEDIT
NVIDIA Drivers
NVIDIA Media Center extensions for display
PDF Settings CS4
Photo Story 3 for Windows
Photoshop Camera Raw
Picasa 3
PicLens for Internet Explorer
Pixel Bender Toolkit
PowerDVD 5.3
Qualxserve Service Agreement
QuickBooks Pro 2006
Quicken 2009
QuickTime
RealPlayer
Registry Mechanic 7.0
Revo Uninstaller 1.83
Rhapsody Player Engine
Roxio Media Manager
SeaTools for Windows
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB969559)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB969559)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB969679)
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Excel 2007 (KB969682)
Security Update for Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2007 (KB957789)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (KB969613)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Word 2007 (KB969604)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Word 2007 (KB969604)
Security Update for Step By Step Interactive Training (KB898458)
Security Update for Step By Step Interactive Training (KB923723)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB928090)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB929969)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB931768)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB933566)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB937143)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB938127)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB939653)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB942615)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB944533)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB950759)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB953838)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB956390)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB958215)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB960714)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB961260)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB963027)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB969897)
Security Update for Windows Media Encoder (KB954156)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB952069)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB911565)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB917734)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB936782)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB954154)
Security Update for Windows Search 4 - KB963093
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923561)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938464)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941569)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946648)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950760)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950762)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950974)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951066)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951698)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951748)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952004)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952954)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB953839)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954211)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954459)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954600)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB955069)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956391)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956572)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956841)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB957095)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB957097)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958644)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958687)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958690)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB959426)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960225)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960715)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961373)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961501)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB968537)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969898)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970238)
Segoe UI
Shockwave
Snagit 9.1
Sonic Encoders
Sonic Update Manager
Sorenson Squeeze 4.5
Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS
Sound Blaster for Media Center
Spelling Dictionaries Support For Adobe Reader 9
STOIK Video Converter 2
StuffIt Expander
Suite Shared Configuration CS4
SUPER © Version 2009.bld.36 (June 10, 2009)
Swiff Player 1.1
System Requirements Lab
TagScanner 5.0 build 525
TMPGEnc KARMA..
TMPGEnc Plus 2.5
TreeSize Professional 3.22
Tweak UI
TweakMCE
Ulead DVD Workshop 2 SE
UltraISO Premium V8.6
UnInstall Icon Restore 1.0
Uninstall Startup Inspector for Windows
UniversalCallerID
Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB967642)
Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB967642)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB963707)
Update for Microsoft Office 2007 Help for Common Features (KB963673)
Update for Microsoft Office 2007 Help for Common Features (KB963673)
Update for Microsoft Office Excel 2007 Help (KB963678)
Update for Microsoft Office OneNote 2007 Help (KB963670)
Update for Microsoft Office Outlook 2007 (KB969907)
Update for Microsoft Office Outlook 2007 Help (KB963677)
Update for Microsoft Office Powerpoint 2007 Help (KB963669)
Update for Microsoft Office Script Editor Help (KB963671)
Update for Microsoft Office Script Editor Help (KB963671)
Update for Microsoft Office Word 2007 Help (KB963665)
Update for Outlook 2007 Junk Email Filter (kb970012)
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB969497)
Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB913800)
Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB926251)
Update for Windows XP (KB951072-v2)
Update for Windows XP (KB951978)
Update for Windows XP (KB955839)
Update for Windows XP (KB961503)
Update for Windows XP (KB967715)
Update Rollup 2 for Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005
VC 9.0 Runtime
VC 9.0 Runtime
VCRedistSetup
Viewpoint Manager (Remove Only)
Viewpoint Media Player
Viewpoint Toolbar
Virtual Account Numbers
Weather Watcher Live
WeatherBug
WebEx
Windows Client Operating System 
Windows Defender
Windows Defender Signatures
Windows Genuine Advantage v1.3.0254.0
Windows Imaging Component
Windows Installer Clean Up
Windows Internet Explorer 8
Windows Live Call
Windows Live Communications Platform
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Photo Gallery
Windows Live Sign-in Assistant
Windows Live Upload Tool
Windows Media Connect
Windows Media Encoder 9 Series
Windows Media Encoder 9 Series
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Player 11
Windows Media Player 11
Windows Media Player Firefox Plugin
Windows Resource Kit Tools - SubInAcl.exe
Windows Search 4.0
Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005 KB888316
Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005 KB925766
Windows XP Service Pack 3
ZoneAlarm
ZoneAlarm Spy Blocker


----------



## nhvideoguy (Jul 7, 2009)

Again, could not do two logs. So, here is the: startup list... (part one - the report won't fit on 1 post)

Thanks
\Dave

StartUp List (p1)
StartupList report, 7/6/2009, 9:54:37 PM
StartupList version: 1.52.2
Started from : C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.EXE
Detected: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Detected: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
* Using default options
* Including empty and uninteresting sections
* Showing rarely important sections
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.2.183.7\GoogleCrashHandler.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedul2.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Application Accelerator\iaantmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgrsx.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\snmp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ulead Systems\DVD\ULCDRSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Application Accelerator\iaanotif.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2ZS\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\ipoint.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Clipomatic\Clipomatic.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Weather Watcher Live\ww.exe
C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboTaskBarIcon.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Distillr\acrotray.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\WindowsSearch.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
c:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\dpupdchk.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Contacts\wlcomm.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Startup:
[C:\Documents and Settings\Dave\Start Menu\Programs\Startup]
OneNote 2007 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE

Shell folders AltStartup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders Startup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders AltStartup:
*Folder not found*

Shell folders Common Startup:
[C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup]
Acrobat Assistant.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Distillr\acrotray.exe
Windows Search.lnk = C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\WindowsSearch.exe

Shell folders Common AltStartup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders Common Startup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders Alternate Common Startup:
*Folder not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Checking Windows NT UserInit:

[HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
UserInit = C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe

[HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
*Registry key not found*

[HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
*Registry value not found*

[HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

IAAnotif = C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Application Accelerator\iaanotif.exe
ehTray = C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
CTSysVol = C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2ZS\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe /r
AdobeCS4ServiceManager = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\CS4ServiceManager\CS4ServiceManager.exe"

-launchedbylogin
Adobe_ID0ENQBO = C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Adobe\ADOBEV~1\Server\bin\VERSIO~2.EXE
Windows Defender = "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
ZoneAlarm Client = "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
Google Desktop Search = "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
IntelliPoint = "c:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\ipoint.exe"
AVG8_TRAY = C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
NvCplDaemon = RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
nwiz = nwiz.exe /install
NvMediaCenter = RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

Clipomatic = C:\Program Files\Clipomatic\Clipomatic.exe
MsnMsgr = "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
swg = C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
Auto EPSON Stylus Photo R800 on HAL = C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_FATI8JA.EXE /FU

"C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\E_S378.tmp" /EF "HKCU"
WeatherWatcherLive = "C:\Program Files\Weather Watcher Live\ww.exe"
RoboForm = C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboTaskBarIcon.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

[AutorunsDisabled]
UpdateManager = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r

[OptionalComponents]
=

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

[AdobeUpdater]
=

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .EXE:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .COM:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\comfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .BAT:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\batfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .PIF:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\piffile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .SCR:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\scrfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" /S

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .HTA:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\htafile\shell\open\command

(Default) = C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshta.exe "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .TXT:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\txtfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = %SystemRoot%\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE %1

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Active Setup stub paths:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components
(* = disabled by HKCU twin)

[<{12d0ed0d-0ee0-4f90-8827-78cefb8f4988}] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieudinit.exe

[>{22d6f312-b0f6-11d0-94ab-0080c74c7e95}]
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\inf\unregmp2.exe /ShowWMP

[>{26923b43-4d38-484f-9b9e-de460746276c}] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\system32\ie4uinit.exe -UserIconConfig

[>{60B49E34-C7CC-11D0-8953-00A0C90347FF}] *
StubPath = "C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe" "C:\WINDOWS\system32\iedkcs32.dll",BrandIEActiveSetup SIGNUP

[>{60B49E34-C7CC-11D0-8953-00A0C90347FF}MICROS] *
StubPath = RunDLL32 IEDKCS32.DLL,BrandIE4 SIGNUP

[>{881dd1c5-3dcf-431b-b061-f3f88e8be88a}] *
StubPath = %systemroot%\system32\shmgrate.exe OCInstallUserConfigOE

[KB910393] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\EasyCDBlock.inf,PerUserInstall

[{2C7339CF-2B09-4501-B3F3-F3508C9228ED}] *
StubPath = %SystemRoot%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:/UserInstall %SystemRoot%\system32\themeui.dll

[{407408d4-94ed-4d86-ab69-a7f649d112ee}] *
StubPath = %SystemRoot%\System32\rundll32.exe setupapi,InstallHinfSection QuickLaunchShortcut 640

%systemroot%\inf\mcdftreg.inf

[{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}] *
StubPath = "%ProgramFiles%\Outlook Express\setup50.exe" /APP:OE /CALLER:WINNT /user /install

[{44BBA842-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015B}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\msnetmtg.inf,NetMtg.Install.PerUser.NT

[{5945c046-1e7d-11d1-bc44-00c04fd912be}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\msmsgs.inf,BLC.QuietInstall.PerUser

[{6BF52A52-394A-11d3-B153-00C04F79FAA6}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\wmp11.inf,PerUserStub

[{7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02}] *
StubPath = "%ProgramFiles%\Outlook Express\setup50.exe" /APP:WAB /CALLER:WINNT /user /install

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4340}] *
StubPath = regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:U shell32.dll

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\system32\ie4uinit.exe -BaseSettings

[{89B4C1CD-B018-4511-B0A1-5476DBF70820}] *
StubPath = c:\WINDOWS\system32\Rundll32.exe c:\WINDOWS\system32\mscories.dll,Install

[{8b15971b-5355-4c82-8c07-7e181ea07608}]
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\fxsocm.inf,Fax.UnInstall.PerUser

[{94de52c8-2d59-4f1b-883e-79663d2d9a8c}]
StubPath = rundll32.exe C:\WINDOWS\system32\Setup\FxsOcm.dll,XP_UninstallProvider

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ICQ Agent Autostart apps:
HKCU\Software\Mirabilis\ICQ\Agent\Apps

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Load/Run keys from C:\WINDOWS\WIN.INI:

load=*INI section not found*
run=*INI section not found*

Load/Run keys from Registry:

HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry key not found*
HKLM\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry key not found*
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry value not found*
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry value not found*
HKCU\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry key not found*
HKCU\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry key not found*
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: load=
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: run=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: load=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: run=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: AppInit_DLLs=AVGRSSTX.DLL C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~3\GOEC62~1.DLL

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=*INI section not found*
SCRNSAVE.EXE=*INI section not found*
drivers=*INI section not found*

Shell & screensaver key from Registry:

Shell=Explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=*Registry value not found*
drivers=*Registry value not found*

Policies Shell key:

HKCU\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry value not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for EXPLORER.EXE instances:

C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe: PRESENT!

C:\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Command\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\Explorer.exe: not present

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for superhidden extensions:

.lnk: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.pif: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.exe: not hidden
.com: not hidden
.bat: not hidden
.hta: not hidden
.scr: not hidden
.shs: HIDDEN!
.shb: HIDDEN!
.vbs: not hidden
.vbe: not hidden
.wsh: not hidden
.scf: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: NO!)
.url: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.js: not hidden
.jse: not hidden

--------------------------------------------------

Verifying REGEDIT.EXE integrity:

- Regedit.exe found in C:\WINDOWS
- .reg open command is normal (regedit.exe %1)
- Company name OK: 'Microsoft Corporation'
- Original filename OK: 'REGEDIT.EXE'
- File description: 'Registry Editor'

Registry check passed

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - C:\Program Files\TechSmith\Snagit 9\SnagitBHO.dll - {00C6482D-C502-44C8-8409-FCE54AD9C208}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll -

{06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}
AcroIEHelperStub - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll -

{18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA}
CitiUS Shared Browser Helper Object - C:\Program Files\Virtual Account Numbers\BhoCitUS.dll -

{387EDF53-1CF2-4523-BC2F-13462651BE8C}
(no name) - (no file) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB}
RoboForm - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll - {724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\Delicious Add-on for Internet Explorer\DeliciousExtension.dll -

{78875F5C-A685-4405-8DC5-D48DC65452B0}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\del.icio.us\Internet Explorer Buttons\dlcsIE.dll -

{7AA07AE6-01EF-44EC-93CA-9D7CD41CCDB6}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll -

{9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Toolbar\3.9.0\ViewBarBHO.dll -

{A7327C09-B521-4EDB-8509-7D2660C9EC98}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.1.1309.3572\swg.dll -

{AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D}
Google Dictionary Compression sdch - C:\Program Files\Google\Google

Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_A8904FB862BD9564.dll - {C84D72FE-E17D-4195-BB24-76C02E2E7C4E}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9}
JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll -

{E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C}
PicLens plug-in for Internet Explorer - C:\Program Files\PicLensIE\PicLens.dll -

{EAEE5C74-6D0D-4aca-9232-0DA4A7B866BA}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

AppleSoftwareUpdate.job
GlaryInitialize.job
Google Software Updater.job
GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
Microsoft_Hardware_Launch_IType_exe.job
MP Scheduled Scan.job
Norton Internet Security - Run Full System Scan - Dave.job
User_Feed_Synchronization-{A972B1B6-788B-43F7-9B42-29EB98DA4666}.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[Office Genuine Advantage Validation Tool]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\system32\OGACheckControl.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.microsoft.com/download/e/7/3/e7345c16-80aa-4488-ae10-9ac6be844f99/OGAControl.cab

[Creative Software AutoUpdate]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\CTSUEng.ocx
CODEBASE = http://www.creative.com/su/ocx/15030/CTSUEng.cab

[SentinelVE3D Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Virtual Earth 3D\SentinelVirtualEarth3D.dll
CODEBASE = http://download.microsoft.com/download/7/0/7/707a44ad-52ad-49af-b7ef-e21b6b0656e4/VirtualEarth3D.cab

[Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\system32\legitcheckcontrol.dll
CODEBASE =

http://download.microsoft.com/downl...-4d68-a152-f7252adaa4f2/LegitCheckControl.cab

[{1F2F4C9E-6F09-47BC-970D-3C54734667FE}]
CODEBASE = http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/LSSupCtl.cab

[MiniBugTransporterX Class]
InProcServer32 = blank
CODEBASE = http://wdownload.weatherbug.com/minibug/tricklers/AWS/MiniBugTransporter.cab?

[Installation Support]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
CODEBASE = C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll

[SentinelProxy Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Virtual Earth 3D\SentinelVirtualEarth3DProxy.dll
CODEBASE = http://download.microsoft.com/download/3/B/E/3BE57995-8452-41F1-8297-DD75EF049853/VirtualEarth3D.cab

[{3DC2E31C-371A-4BD3-9A27-CDF57CE604CF}]
CODEBASE = http://moneycentral.msn.com/cabs/pmupd806.exe

[Office Update Installation Engine]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\opuc.dll
CODEBASE = http://office.microsoft.com/officeupdate/content/opuc3.cab

[Snapfish Activia]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\SnapfishActivia1000.ocx
CODEBASE = http://photo.walgreens.com/WalgreensActivia.cab

[Symantec SmartIssue]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\tgctlsi.dll
CODEBASE = https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsi.cab

[Symantec Script Runner Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\tgctlsr.dll
CODEBASE = https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsr.cab

[UploadListView Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\UploaderX.dll
CODEBASE = http://picasaweb.google.com/s/v/14.21/uploader2.cab

[LinkedIn ContactFinderControl]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\LINKED~1.DLL
CODEBASE = http://www.linkedin.com/cab/LinkedInContactFinderControl.cab

[Malicious Software Removal Tool]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\WebCleaner.dll
CODEBASE = http://download.microsoft.com/download/5/c/2/5c2fc4b7-3875-4eec-946b-ffe15472cabc/WebCleaner.cab

[Microsoft Virtual Server VMRC Advanced Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\VMRCActiveXClient.dll
CODEBASE = https://www.microsoft.com/resources/virtuallabs/ActiveX/VMRCActiveXClient1.cab

[WAPUploaderAX Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\WebaphotoUploader.dll
CODEBASE = https://www.web-a-photo.com/WebaphotoUploaderXP.cab

[{5879B3B0-566E-4ECB-9B77-9A8A5E62AAB8}]
CODEBASE = http://www.blackberry.com/DST2007/patch/desktop/DSTUpdateLoaderUSB.cab

[WUWebControl Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuweb.dll
CODEBASE = http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1120535075859

[Symantec Download Manager]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\symdlmgr.dll
CODEBASE = https://webdl.symantec.com/activex/symdlmgr.cab

[Install Class]
InProcServer32 = blank
CODEBASE = http://updates.lifescapeinc.com/installers/pinstall/pinstall.cab

[MUWebControl Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\system32\muweb.dll
CODEBASE = http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1140694947812

[{74C861A1-D548-4916-BC8A-FDE92EDFF62C}]
CODEBASE = http://mediaplayer.walmart.com/installer/install.cab


----------



## nhvideoguy (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm posting the start-up list here becuase it seems BIG to me...
\Dave

StartupList report, 7/6/2009, 9:54:37 PM - PART 2
StartupList version: 1.52.2
Started from : C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.EXE
Detected: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Detected: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
* Using default options
* Including empty and uninteresting sections
* Showing rarely important sections
==================================================

[Java Plug-in 1.6.0_07]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2iexp.dll
CODEBASE = http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_07-windows-i586.cab

[Java Plug-in 1.6.0_13]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2iexp.dll
CODEBASE = http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_13-windows-i586.cab

[Java Plug-in 1.6.0_13]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\npjpi160_13.dll
CODEBASE = http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_13-windows-i586.cab

[AxisMediaControlEmb Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Axis Communications\AXIS Media Control Embedded\AxisMediaControlEmb.dll
CODEBASE = http://74.92.3.186:8095/activex/AMC.cab

[PopCapLoader Object]
CODEBASE = http://zone.msn.com/bingame/dim2/default/popcaploader_v6.cab

[Creative Software AutoUpdate Support Package]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\CTPID.ocx
CODEBASE = http://www.creative.com/su/ocx/15014/CTPID.cab

[WABControl Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\wabctrl.dll
CODEBASE = https://www.linkedin.com/cab/wabctrl.cab

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Winsock LSP files:

NameSpace #1: C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswsock.dll
NameSpace #2: C:\WINDOWS\System32\winrnr.dll
NameSpace #3: C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswsock.dll
NameSpace #4: C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll
Protocol #1: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #2: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #3: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #4: C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvpsp.dll
Protocol #5: C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvpsp.dll
Protocol #6: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #7: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #8: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #9: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #10: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #11: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #12: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #13: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #14: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #15: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Windows NT/2000/XP services

61883 Unit Device: system32\DRIVERS\61883.sys (manual start)
abp480n5: system32\DRIVERS\ABP480N5.SYS (system)
Microsoft ACPI Driver: system32\DRIVERS\ACPI.sys (system)
Acronis Scheduler2 Service: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedul2.exe" (autostart)
Adobe Version Cue CS4: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS4\Server\bin\VersionCueCS4.exe"

-win32service (manual start)
adpu160m: system32\DRIVERS\adpu160m.sys (system)
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller: system32\drivers\aec.sys (manual start)
AFD: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\afd.sys (system)
Intel AGP Bus Filter: system32\DRIVERS\agp440.sys (system)
Compaq AGP Bus Filter: system32\DRIVERS\agpCPQ.sys (system)
Aha154x: system32\DRIVERS\aha154x.sys (system)
aic78u2: system32\DRIVERS\aic78u2.sys (system)
aic78xx: system32\DRIVERS\aic78xx.sys (system)
Alerter: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (disabled)
Application Layer Gateway Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\alg.exe (manual start)
AliIde: system32\DRIVERS\aliide.sys (system)
ALI AGP Bus Filter: system32\DRIVERS\alim1541.sys (system)
AMD AGP Bus Filter Driver: system32\DRIVERS\amdagp.sys (system)
amsint: system32\DRIVERS\amsint.sys (system)
Apple Mobile Device: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe"

(autostart)
Application Management: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
1394 ARP Client Protocol: system32\DRIVERS\arp1394.sys (manual start)
asc: system32\DRIVERS\asc.sys (system)
asc3350p: system32\DRIVERS\asc3350p.sys (system)
asc3550: system32\DRIVERS\asc3550.sys (system)
ASP.NET State Service: %SystemRoot%\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\aspnet_state.exe (manual start)
RAS Asynchronous Media Driver: system32\DRIVERS\asyncmac.sys (manual start)
Standard IDE/ESDI Hard Disk Controller: system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys (system)
ATI eHomeWonder, WDM Video CODEC: system32\DRIVERS\atinewp2.sys (manual start)
ATM ARP Client Protocol: system32\DRIVERS\atmarpc.sys (manual start)
Windows Audio: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Audio Stub Driver: system32\DRIVERS\audstub.sys (manual start)
AVC Device: system32\DRIVERS\avc.sys (manual start)
AVG Free8 WatchDog: C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe (autostart)
AVG Free AVI Loader Driver x86: \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\avgldx86.sys (system)
AVG Free On-access Scanner Minifilter Driver x86: \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\avgmfx86.sys (system)
Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controller: system32\DRIVERS\b57xp32.sys (manual start)
Background Intelligent Transfer Service: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Bonjour Service: "C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe" (autostart)
Computer Browser: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
cbidf: system32\DRIVERS\cbidf2k.sys (system)
Canon Camera Access Library 8: C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe (autostart)
Closed Caption Decoder: system32\DRIVERS\CCDECODE.sys (manual start)
cd20xrnt: system32\DRIVERS\cd20xrnt.sys (system)
CD-ROM Driver: system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys (system)
Indexing Service: %SystemRoot%\system32\cisvc.exe (manual start)
ClipBook: %SystemRoot%\system32\clipsrv.exe (disabled)
.NET Runtime Optimization Service v2.0.50727_X86: C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe

(manual start)
CmdIde: system32\DRIVERS\cmdide.sys (system)
COMMONFX.DLL: system32\COMMONFX.DLL (manual start)
COM+ System Application: C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe /Processid:{02D4B3F1-FD88-11D1-960D-00805FC79235}

(manual start)
Cpqarray: system32\DRIVERS\cpqarray.sys (system)
Creative Service for CDROM Access: C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE (autostart)
Cryptographic Services: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
CT20XUT.DLL: system32\CT20XUT.DLL (manual start)
Creative AC3 Software Decoder: System32\drivers\ctac32k.sys (manual start)
Creative Audio Driver (WDM): system32\drivers\ctaud2k.sys (manual start)
CTAUDFX.DLL: system32\CTAUDFX.DLL (manual start)
Creative DVD-Audio Device Driver: System32\drivers\ctdvda2k.sys (manual start)
CTEAPSFX.DLL: system32\CTEAPSFX.DLL (manual start)
CTEDSPFX.DLL: system32\CTEDSPFX.DLL (manual start)
CTEDSPIO.DLL: system32\CTEDSPIO.DLL (manual start)
CTEDSPSY.DLL: system32\CTEDSPSY.DLL (manual start)
CTERFXFX.DLL: system32\CTERFXFX.DLL (manual start)
CTEXFIFX.DLL: system32\CTEXFIFX.DLL (manual start)
CTHWIUT.DLL: system32\CTHWIUT.DLL (manual start)
Creative Proxy Driver: System32\drivers\ctprxy2k.sys (manual start)
CTSBLFX.DLL: system32\CTSBLFX.DLL (manual start)
Creative SoundFont Management Device Driver: System32\drivers\ctsfm2k.sys (manual start)
dac2w2k: system32\DRIVERS\dac2w2k.sys (system)
dac960nt: system32\DRIVERS\dac960nt.sys (system)
DCOM Server Process Launcher: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost -k DcomLaunch (autostart)
DHCP Client: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Disk Driver: system32\DRIVERS\disk.sys (system)
Logical Disk Manager Administrative Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\dmadmin.exe /com (manual start)
dmboot: System32\drivers\dmboot.sys (disabled)
Logical Disk Manager Driver: System32\drivers\dmio.sys (system)
dmload: System32\drivers\dmload.sys (system)
Logical Disk Manager: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Microsoft Kernel DLS Syntheiszer: system32\drivers\DMusic.sys (manual start)
DNS Client: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService (autostart)
Wired AutoConfig: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k dot3svc (manual start)
dpti2o: system32\DRIVERS\dpti2o.sys (system)
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler: system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys (manual start)
Intel(R) PRO Adapter Driver: system32\DRIVERS\e100b325.sys (manual start)
Extensible Authentication Protocol Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k eapsvcs (manual start)
Media Center Receiver Service: C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe (autostart)
Media Center Scheduler Service: C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe (autostart)
E-mu Plug-in Architecture Driver: System32\drivers\emupia2k.sys (manual start)
ENTECH: \??\C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ENTECH.sys (manual start)
Error Reporting Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Event Log: %SystemRoot%\system32\services.exe (autostart)
COM+ Event System: C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Fast User Switching Compatibility: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Floppy Disk Controller Driver: system32\DRIVERS\fdc.sys (manual start)
FLEXnet Licensing Service: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet

Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe" (manual start)
Floppy Disk Driver: system32\DRIVERS\flpydisk.sys (manual start)
FltMgr: system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys (system)
Windows Presentation Foundation Font Cache 3.0.0.0:

c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\WPF\PresentationFontCache.exe (manual start)
Volume Manager Driver: system32\DRIVERS\ftdisk.sys (system)
Game Port Enumerator: system32\DRIVERS\gameenum.sys (manual start)
gdrv: \??\C:\WINDOWS\gdrv.sys (manual start)
GEAR ASPI Filter Driver: system32\drivers\gearaspiwdm.sys (manual start)
Google Desktop Manager 5.8.809.23506: "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" (manual

start)
Generic Packet Classifier: system32\DRIVERS\msgpc.sys (manual start)
Google Update Service (gupdate1c9691548ba976c): "C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /svc

(autostart)
Google Software Updater: "C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe" (autostart)
Creative Hardware Abstract Layer Driver: System32\drivers\ha10kx2k.sys (manual start)
Creative P16V HAL Driver: System32\drivers\hap16v2k.sys (manual start)
Creative P17V HAL Driver: system32\drivers\hap17v2k.sys (manual start)
Help and Support: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Microsoft Infrared HID Driver: system32\DRIVERS\hidir.sys (manual start)
HID Input Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Microsoft HID Class Driver: system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys (manual start)
Health Key and Certificate Management Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
hpn: system32\DRIVERS\hpn.sys (system)
HSFHWBS2: system32\DRIVERS\HSFHWBS2.sys (manual start)
HSF_DP: system32\DRIVERS\HSF_DP.sys (manual start)
HTTP: System32\Drivers\HTTP.sys (manual start)
HTTP SSL: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k HTTPFilter (manual start)
i2omp: system32\DRIVERS\i2omp.sys (system)
i8042 Keyboard and PS/2 Mouse Port Driver: system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys (system)
IAA Event Monitor: C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Application Accelerator\iaantmon.exe (autostart)
Intel RAID Controller: system32\drivers\iaStor.sys (system)
InstallDriver Table Manager: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe"

(manual start)
Windows CardSpace: "c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\infocard.exe"

(manual start)
iriver Internet Audio Player IFP-300: system32\DRIVERS\ifp300.sys (system)
CD-Burning Filter Driver: system32\DRIVERS\imapi.sys (system)
IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service: C:\WINDOWS\system32\imapi.exe (manual start)
ini910u: system32\DRIVERS\ini910u.sys (system)
IntelIde: system32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys (system)
Intel Processor Driver: system32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys (system)
IPv6 Windows Firewall Driver: system32\drivers\ip6fw.sys (manual start)
IP Traffic Filter Driver: system32\DRIVERS\ipfltdrv.sys (manual start)
IP in IP Tunnel Driver: system32\DRIVERS\ipinip.sys (manual start)
IP Network Address Translator: system32\DRIVERS\ipnat.sys (manual start)
iPod Service: "C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe" (manual start)
IPSEC driver: system32\DRIVERS\ipsec.sys (system)
Infrared bus filter driver for eHome remote controls: system32\DRIVERS\IrBus.sys (manual start)
IR Enumerator Service: system32\DRIVERS\irenum.sys (manual start)
PnP ISA/EISA Bus Driver: system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys (system)
ISO CD-ROM Device Driver: \??\C:\Program Files\UltraISO\drivers\ISODrive.sys (system)
Java Quick Starter: "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe" -service -config "C:\Program

Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\jqs.conf" (autostart)
Keyboard Class Driver: system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys (system)
Keyboard HID Driver: system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys (system)
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer: system32\drivers\kmixer.sys (manual start)
Logitech SetPoint Keyboard Driver: system32\DRIVERS\L8042Kbd.sys (manual start)
Server: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Workstation: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
LBeepKE: System32\Drivers\LBeepKE.sys (autostart)
Logitech Bluetooth Service: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\Bluetooth\LBTServ.exe (manual start)
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (autostart)
lmimirr: system32\DRIVERS\lmimirr.sys (manual start)
TCP/IP Print Server: %SystemRoot%\system32\tcpsvcs.exe (manual start)
Media Center Extender Service: C:\WINDOWS\ehome\mcrdsvc.exe (autostart)
Machine Debug Manager: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE" (autostart)
mdmxsdk: system32\DRIVERS\mdmxsdk.sys (autostart)
Messenger: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (disabled)
MHN: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
MHN driver: system32\DRIVERS\mhndrv.sys (manual start)
NetMeeting Remote Desktop Sharing: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mnmsrvc.exe (manual start)
Unimodem Streaming Filter Device: system32\drivers\MODEMCSA.sys (manual start)
Mouse Class Driver: system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys (system)
Mouse HID Driver: system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys (manual start)
mraid35x: system32\DRIVERS\mraid35x.sys (system)
WebDav Client Redirector: system32\DRIVERS\mrxdav.sys (manual start)
MRXSMB: system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys (system)
Distributed Transaction Coordinator: C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdtc.exe (manual start)
Microsoft DV Camera and VCR: system32\DRIVERS\msdv.sys (manual start)
Windows Installer: C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe /V (manual start)
Microsoft Streaming Service Proxy: system32\drivers\MSKSSRV.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Streaming Clock Proxy: system32\drivers\MSPCLOCK.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Streaming Quality Manager Proxy: system32\drivers\MSPQM.sys (manual start)
Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver: system32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Streaming Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter: system32\drivers\MSTEE.sys (manual start)
NABTS/FEC VBI Codec: system32\DRIVERS\NABTSFEC.sys (manual start)
Network Access Protection Agent: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Microsoft TV/Video Connection: system32\DRIVERS\NdisIP.sys (manual start)
Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver: system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys (manual start)
NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol: system32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys (manual start)
Remote Access NDIS WAN Driver: system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys (manual start)
NetBIOS Interface: system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys (system)
NetBios over Tcpip: system32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys (system)
Network DDE: %SystemRoot%\system32\netdde.exe (disabled)
Network DDE DSDM: %SystemRoot%\system32\netdde.exe (disabled)
Net Logon: %SystemRoot%\system32\lsass.exe (manual start)
Network Connections: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Net.Tcp Port Sharing Service: "c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication

Foundation\SMSvcHost.exe" (disabled)
1394 Net Driver: system32\DRIVERS\nic1394.sys (manual start)
Network Location Awareness (NLA): %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
NMIndexingService: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe" (manual start)
NT LM Security Support Provider: %SystemRoot%\system32\lsass.exe (manual start)
Removable Storage: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (disabled)
NUID filter driver: system32\DRIVERS\NuidFltr.sys (manual start)
nv: system32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys (manual start)
NVIDIA Display Driver Service: %SystemRoot%\system32\nvsvc32.exe (autostart)
IPX Traffic Filter Driver: system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkflt.sys (manual start)
IPX Traffic Forwarder Driver: system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkfwd.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Office Diagnostics Service: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE12\ODSERV.EXE"

(manual start)
OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller: system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys (system)
OMCI WDM Device Driver: system32\DRIVERS\omci.sys (system)
Office Source Engine: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine\OSE.EXE" (manual start)
Creative OS Services Driver: system32\drivers\ctoss2k.sys (manual start)
Parallel port driver: system32\DRIVERS\parport.sys (manual start)
PCI Bus Driver: system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys (system)
PCIIde: system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys (system)
perc2: system32\DRIVERS\perc2.sys (system)
perc2hib: system32\DRIVERS\perc2hib.sys (system)
Padus ASPI Shell: \??\C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\pfc.sys (manual start)
Plug and Play: %SystemRoot%\system32\services.exe (autostart)
PnkBstrA: C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe (autostart)
Microsoft IntelliPoint Filter Driver: system32\DRIVERS\point32.sys (manual start)
IPSEC Services: %SystemRoot%\system32\lsass.exe (autostart)
WAN Miniport (PPTP): system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys (manual start)
Protected Storage: %SystemRoot%\system32\lsass.exe (autostart)
QoS Packet Scheduler: system32\DRIVERS\psched.sys (manual start)
Direct Parallel Link Driver: system32\DRIVERS\ptilink.sys (manual start)
PxHelp20: System32\Drivers\PxHelp20.sys (system)
ql1080: system32\DRIVERS\ql1080.sys (system)
Ql10wnt: system32\DRIVERS\ql10wnt.sys (system)
ql12160: system32\DRIVERS\ql12160.sys (system)
ql1240: system32\DRIVERS\ql1240.sys (system)
ql1280: system32\DRIVERS\ql1280.sys (system)
QuickBooksDB: C:\PROGRA~1\Intuit\QUICKB~2\QBDBMgrN.exe -hvQuickBooksDB (autostart)
Remote Access Auto Connection Driver: system32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys (system)
Remote Access Auto Connection Manager: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
WAN Miniport (L2TP): system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys (manual start)
Remote Access Connection Manager: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Remote Access PPPOE Driver: system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys (manual start)
Direct Parallel: system32\DRIVERS\raspti.sys (manual start)
Rdbss: system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys (system)
RDPCDD: System32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys (system)
Terminal Server Device Redirector Driver: system32\DRIVERS\rdpdr.sys (manual start)
Remote Desktop Help Session Manager: C:\WINDOWS\system32\sessmgr.exe (manual start)
Digital CD Audio Playback Filter Driver: system32\DRIVERS\redbook.sys (system)
Routing and Remote Access: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (disabled)
Remote Registry: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (autostart)
BlackBerry Smartphone: System32\Drivers\RimUsb.sys (manual start)
RIM Virtual Serial Port v2: system32\DRIVERS\RimSerial.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Legacy Modem Driver: System32\Drivers\RootMdm.sys (manual start)
Roxio UPnP Renderer 9: "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Digital Home 9\RoxioUPnPRenderer9.exe" (manual start)
Roxio Upnp Server 9: "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Digital Home 9\RoxioUpnpService9.exe" (autostart)
LiveShare P2P Server 9: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxLiveShare9.exe" (autostart)
RoxMediaDB9: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe" (manual start)
Roxio Hard Drive Watcher 9: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch9.exe" (autostart)
Remote Procedure Call (RPC) Locator: %SystemRoot%\system32\locator.exe (manual start)
Remote Procedure Call (RPC): %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost -k rpcss (autostart)
QoS RSVP: %SystemRoot%\system32\rsvp.exe (manual start)
Security Accounts Manager: %SystemRoot%\system32\lsass.exe (autostart)
Smart Card: %SystemRoot%\System32\SCardSvr.exe (manual start)
Task Scheduler: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Secdrv: system32\DRIVERS\secdrv.sys (autostart)
Secondary Logon: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
System Event Notification: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Serenum Filter Driver: system32\DRIVERS\serenum.sys (manual start)
Serial port driver: system32\DRIVERS\serial.sys (system)
StarForce Protection Environment Driver (version 1.x): System32\drivers\sfdrv01.sys (system)
StarForce Protection Helper Driver (version 2.x): System32\drivers\sfhlp02.sys (system)
Windows Firewall/Internet Connection Sharing (ICS): %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Shell Hardware Detection: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
SiI-3132 SATALink Controller: system32\DRIVERS\SI3132.sys (system)
SATALink driver accelerator: system32\DRIVERS\SiWinAcc.sys (system)
SIS AGP Bus Filter: system32\DRIVERS\sisagp.sys (system)
BDA Slip De-Framer: system32\DRIVERS\SLIP.sys (manual start)
Acronis Snapshots Manager (Build 380): system32\DRIVERS\snman380.sys (system)
SNMP Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\snmp.exe (autostart)
SNMP Trap Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\snmptrap.exe (manual start)
Sparrow: system32\DRIVERS\sparrow.sys (system)
Microsoft Kernel Audio Splitter: system32\drivers\splitter.sys (manual start)
Print Spooler: %SystemRoot%\system32\spoolsv.exe (autostart)
SQL Server VSS Writer: "c:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqlwriter.exe" (autostart)
System Restore Filter Driver: system32\DRIVERS\sr.sys (system)
srescan: system32\ZoneLabs\srescan.sys (system)
System Restore Service: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Srv: system32\DRIVERS\srv.sys (manual start)
SSDP Discovery Service: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (autostart)
Windows Image Acquisition (WIA): %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc (autostart)
BDA IPSink: system32\DRIVERS\StreamIP.sys (manual start)
Software Bus Driver: system32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer: system32\drivers\swmidi.sys (manual start)
MS Software Shadow Copy Provider: C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe

/Processid:{B961CCBB-6B89-4FEA-B07E-37CC5131741E} (manual start)
symc810: system32\DRIVERS\symc810.sys (system)
symc8xx: system32\DRIVERS\symc8xx.sys (system)
symlcbrd: \??\C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\symlcbrd.sys (autostart)
sym_hi: system32\DRIVERS\sym_hi.sys (system)
sym_u3: system32\DRIVERS\sym_u3.sys (system)
Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device: system32\drivers\sysaudio.sys (manual start)
Performance Logs and Alerts: %SystemRoot%\system32\smlogsvc.exe (manual start)
Telephony: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
TCP/IP Protocol Driver: system32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys (system)
Acronis Try&Decide and Restore Points filter (build 174): system32\DRIVERS\tdrpm174.sys (system)
Terminal Device Driver: system32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys (system)
Terminal Services: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost -k DComLaunch (manual start)
Themes: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Acronis True Image FS Filter: system32\DRIVERS\tifsfilt.sys (autostart)
Acronis True Image Backup Archive Explorer: system32\DRIVERS\timntr.sys (system)
Telnet: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tlntsvr.exe (disabled)
TosIde: system32\DRIVERS\toside.sys (system)
Distributed Link Tracking Client: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
TVICHW32: \??\C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\TVICHW32.SYS (manual start)
Ulead Burning Helper: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ulead Systems\DVD\ULCDRSvr.exe (autostart)
ultra: system32\DRIVERS\ultra.sys (system)
Microcode Update Driver: system32\DRIVERS\update.sys (manual start)
Universal Plug and Play Device Host: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (manual start)
Uninterruptible Power Supply: %SystemRoot%\System32\ups.exe (manual start)
Microsoft USB Generic Parent Driver: system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys (manual start)
Microsoft USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller Miniport Driver: system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys (manual start)
Microsoft USB Standard Hub Driver: system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys (manual start)
Microsoft USB PRINTER Class: system32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys (manual start)
USB Scanner Driver: system32\DRIVERS\usbscan.sys (manual start)
USB Mass Storage Driver: system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS (manual start)
Microsoft USB Universal Host Controller Miniport Driver: system32\DRIVERS\usbuhci.sys (manual start)
VGA Display Controller.: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\vga.sys (system)
VIA AGP Bus Filter: system32\DRIVERS\viaagp.sys (system)
ViaIde: system32\DRIVERS\viaide.sys (system)
Viewpoint Manager Service: "C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe" (autostart)
vsdatant: System32\vsdatant.sys (system)
TrueVector Internet Monitor: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe -service (autostart)
Volume Shadow Copy: %SystemRoot%\System32\vssvc.exe (manual start)
Windows Time: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Remote Access IP ARP Driver: system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys (manual start)
WAN Miniport (ATW): system32\DRIVERS\wanatw4.sys (manual start)
Wdf01000: system32\DRIVERS\Wdf01000.sys (manual start)
Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver: system32\drivers\wdmaud.sys (manual start)
WebClient: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (autostart)
winachsf: system32\DRIVERS\HSF_CNXT.sys (manual start)
Windows Defender: "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe" (autostart)
Windows Management Instrumentation: %systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Windows Live Setup Service: "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\installer\WLSetupSvc.exe" (manual start)
Portable Media Serial Number Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Windows Management Instrumentation Driver Extensions: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
WMI Performance Adapter: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe (manual start)
Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service: "C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe" (autostart)
Security Center: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (disabled)
Windows Search: %systemroot%\system32\SearchIndexer.exe /Embedding (autostart)
World Standard Teletext Codec: system32\DRIVERS\WSTCODEC.SYS (manual start)
Automatic Updates: %systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework Platform Driver: system32\DRIVERS\WudfPf.sys (manual

start)
Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k WudfServiceGroup

(manual start)
Wireless Zero Configuration: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Network Provisioning Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Windows NT logon/logoff scripts:

Windows NT checkdisk command:
BootExecute = autocheck autochk *

Windows NT 'Wininit.ini':
PendingFileRenameOperations: *Registry value not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:

PostBootReminder: C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
CDBurn: C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
WebCheck: C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll
SysTray: C:\WINDOWS\system32\stobject.dll
WPDShServiceObj: C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll

--------------------------------------------------
Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer\Run

*No valueCs found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer\Run

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

End of report, 54,190 bytes
Report generated in 0.234 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/full - to include several rarely-important sections
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to TSG!!

Go to add/remove programs and remove these:
*Java(TM) 6 Update 5
Java(TM) 6 Update 7
WeatherBug

*

Download *ATF Cleaner* by Atribune.


Double-click *ATF-Cleaner.exe* to run the program. 
Under *Main* choose: *Select All* 
Click the *Empty Selected* button. 

Click *Exit* on the Main menu to close the program.








Download Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware from *Here*.

Double Click mbam-setup.exe to install the application.
Make sure a checkmark is placed next to *Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware* and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*, then click Finish.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.
Once the program has loaded, select "*Perform Quick Scan*", then click *Scan*.
The scan may take some time to finish,so please be patient.
When the scan is complete, click OK, then Show Results to view the results.
Make sure that *everything is checked*, and click *Remove Selected*.
When disinfection is completed, a log will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to Restart.(See Extra Note)
The log is automatically saved by MBAM and can be viewed by clicking the Logs tab in MBAM.
Copy&Paste the entire report in your next reply.
Extra Note:

*If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove,you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts,click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process. If asked to restart the computer, please do so immediatly.*


----------



## nhvideoguy (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi cybertech,

Thanks for the help with this. I did everything you said. Please let me know what you think...

When removing the Java updates, I removed update 13 too by mistake - so I installed the latest (version 14).

ATF-Cleaner removed 319 MB

Below is the log file from MBAM...

So far i have noticed shutting down is much faster (I did a restart after finishing with MBAM - even through it didn't ask for it). The boot up didn't seem to be faster as far as I can tell. I'll try to tell if the machine is running faster or not.

Two other things I forgot to mention
1) When I first turn on my system, I get a message about the battery being low (F1 to continue, F2 to go into setup). This message started after I went on vacation for two weeks and thought it would be a good idea to unplug my system. The settings in the BIOS seem fine - as does the date/time. I guess I'll replace it soon.
2) I thought maybe part of being slow was not enough memory for these newer applications (Office 2007, Adobe CS4). So I purchased more memory which will upgrade my system from 2GB to 4GB. I'll probably install that when I change the battery. (The memory is used, but it's the memory Dell recommended for this system).

MBAM Log:
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.38
Database version: 2412
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3

7/12/2009 11:52:51 AM
mbam-log-2009-07-12 (11-52-51).txt

Scan type: Quick Scan
Objects scanned: 114176
Time elapsed: 6 minute(s), 29 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 10
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 0

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\minibugtransporter.minibugtransporterx (Adware.Minibug) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\minibugtransporter.minibugtransporterx.1 (Adware.Minibug) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{04a38f6b-006f-4247-ba4c-02a139d5531c} (Adware.Minibug) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{2b96d5cc-c5b5-49a5-a69d-cc0a30f9028c} (Adware.Minibug) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Typelib\{3c2d2a1e-031f-4397-9614-87c932a848e0} (Adware.Minibug) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{2b96d5cc-c5b5-49a5-a69d-cc0a30f9028c} (Adware.Minibug) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Code Store Database\Distribution Units\{2b96d5cc-c5b5-49a5-a69d-cc0a30f9028c} (Adware.Minibug) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\popcaploader.popcaploaderctrl2 (Adware.PopCap) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\popcaploader.popcaploaderctrl2.1 (Adware.PopCap) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\The Weather Channel (Adware.Hotbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Files Infected:
(No malicious items detected)


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

It does sound like you need to replace the battery on the motherboard. 

As for the ram make sure you add only what your machine will see. MSOffice 2007 does use more resources.


Please post your hijackthis log again and let me know if you are still having malware problems.


----------



## nhvideoguy (Jul 7, 2009)

Well I have not replaced the battery yet or added the RAM...

The shutdown speed seems to have been a one time event, it's still slow, may not quite as slow. I even ran ATF Cleaner again, and also MBAM (that came up clean).

One other thing to report... 
Not sure this is a Comcast issue or not, but now at start or restart of the system "ehrecvr.exe" (something to do with updating the TV guide) is taking about 70 to 85% of the CPU time for about 15 minutes. Anyway, I don't think it's related here.

Here is the HJT log:
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 11:46:08 PM, on 7/13/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.2.183.7\GoogleCrashHandler.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedul2.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Application Accelerator\iaantmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgrsx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\snmp.exe
c:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqlwriter.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ulead Systems\DVD\ULCDRSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Application Accelerator\iaanotif.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2ZS\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\ipoint.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Clipomatic\Clipomatic.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboTaskBarIcon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\ISUSPM.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Distillr\acrotray.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\WindowsSearch.exe
c:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\dpupdchk.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: SnagIt Toolbar Loader - {00C6482D-C502-44C8-8409-FCE54AD9C208} - C:\Program Files\TechSmith\Snagit 9\SnagitBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: CitiUS Shared Browser Helper Object - {387EDF53-1CF2-4523-BC2F-13462651BE8C} - C:\Program Files\Virtual Account Numbers\BhoCitUS.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: RoboForm - {724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O2 - BHO: CDelHotkeys Object - {78875F5C-A685-4405-8DC5-D48DC65452B0} - C:\Program Files\Delicious Add-on for Internet Explorer\DeliciousExtension.dll
O2 - BHO: del.icio.us Toolbar Helper - {7AA07AE6-01EF-44EC-93CA-9D7CD41CCDB6} - C:\Program Files\del.icio.us\Internet Explorer Buttons\dlcsIE.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Viewpoint Toolbar BHO - {A7327C09-B521-4EDB-8509-7D2660C9EC98} - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Toolbar\3.9.0\ViewBarBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.1.1309.3572\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Dictionary Compression sdch - {C84D72FE-E17D-4195-BB24-76C02E2E7C4E} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_A8904FB862BD9564.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O2 - BHO: PicLens plug-in for Internet Explorer - {EAEE5C74-6D0D-4aca-9232-0DA4A7B866BA} - C:\Program Files\PicLensIE\PicLens.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Snagit - {8FF5E183-ABDE-46EB-B09E-D2AAB95CABE3} - C:\Program Files\TechSmith\Snagit 9\SnagitIEAddin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: del.icio.us - {981FE6A8-260C-4930-960F-C3BC82746CB0} - C:\Program Files\del.icio.us\Internet Explorer Buttons\dlcsIE.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &RoboForm - {724d43a0-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Delicious Toolbar - {61D1C847-DF80-423A-8C6D-DC03B97E6EBE} - C:\Program Files\Delicious Add-on for Internet Explorer\DeliciousExtension.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Viewpoint Toolbar - {F8AD5AA5-D966-4667-9DAF-2561D68B2012} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Viewpoint\Toolbar Runtime\3.9.0\IEViewBar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAAnotif] C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Application Accelerator\iaanotif.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTSysVol] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2ZS\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdobeCS4ServiceManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\CS4ServiceManager\CS4ServiceManager.exe" -launchedbylogin
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe_ID0ENQBO] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Adobe\ADOBEV~1\Server\bin\VERSIO~2.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZoneAlarm Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliPoint] "c:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\ipoint.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxWatchTray] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatchTray9.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Clipomatic] C:\Program Files\Clipomatic\Clipomatic.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Auto EPSON Stylus Photo R800 on HAL] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_FATI8JA.EXE /FU "C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\E_S378.tmp" /EF "HKCU"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RoboForm] C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboTaskBarIcon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ISUSPM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\ISUSPM.exe" -scheduler
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-3881248347-474712985-3267158099-1012\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe" /startup (User 'QBDataServiceUser')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [RoboForm] "C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboTaskBarIcon.exe" (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [RoboForm] "C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboTaskBarIcon.exe" (User 'Default user')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: OneNote 2007 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Acrobat Assistant.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Distillr\acrotray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Windows Search.lnk = C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\WindowsSearch.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - res://C:\WINDOWS\system32\GPhotos.scr/200
O8 - Extra context menu item: Customize Menu - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComCustomizeIEMenu.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Fill Forms - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: RoboForm Toolbar - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Save Forms - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Delicious - {2C887991-08F0-11DC-A9B2-0012F0B227DD} - C:\Program Files\Delicious Add-on for Internet Explorer\DeliciousExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Bookmarks - {2C887992-08F0-11DC-A9B2-0012F0B227DD} - C:\Program Files\Delicious Add-on for Internet Explorer\DeliciousExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Tag - {2C887993-08F0-11DC-A9B2-0012F0B227DD} - C:\Program Files\Delicious Add-on for Internet Explorer\DeliciousExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O9 - Extra button: Save - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Save Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O9 - Extra button: RoboForm - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: RoboForm Toolbar - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Virtual Account Numbers - {DE700910-58F7-4D2E-B7E6-3BA2DA1B6806} - C:\PROGRA~1\VIRTUA~2\CitiVAN.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {0A5FD7C5-A45C-49FC-ADB5-9952547D5715} (Creative Software AutoUpdate) - http://www.creative.com/su/ocx/15030/CTSUEng.cab
O16 - DPF: {1F2F4C9E-6F09-47BC-970D-3C54734667FE} - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/LSSupCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {3DC2E31C-371A-4BD3-9A27-CDF57CE604CF} - http://moneycentral.msn.com/cabs/pmupd806.exe
O16 - DPF: {406B5949-7190-4245-91A9-30A17DE16AD0} (Snapfish Activia) - http://photo.walgreens.com/WalgreensActivia.cab
O16 - DPF: {44990200-3C9D-426D-81DF-AAB636FA4345} (Symantec SmartIssue) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsi.cab
O16 - DPF: {44990301-3C9D-426D-81DF-AAB636FA4345} (Symantec Script Runner Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsr.cab
O16 - DPF: {474F00F5-3853-492C-AC3A-476512BBC336} (UploadListView Class) - http://picasaweb.google.com/s/v/14.21/uploader2.cab
O16 - DPF: {493ACF15-5CD9-4474-82A6-91670C3DD66E} (LinkedIn ContactFinderControl) - http://www.linkedin.com/cab/LinkedInContactFinderControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {4EFA317A-8569-4788-B175-5BAF9731A549} (Microsoft Virtual Server VMRC Advanced Control) - https://www.microsoft.com/resources/virtuallabs/ActiveX/VMRCActiveXClient1.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F18FFF5-85B9-4378-A1B4-06743830EC70} (WAPUploaderAX Class) - https://www.web-a-photo.com/WebaphotoUploaderXP.cab
O16 - DPF: {5879B3B0-566E-4ECB-9B77-9A8A5E62AAB8} - http://www.blackberry.com/DST2007/patch/desktop/DSTUpdateLoaderUSB.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1120535075859
O16 - DPF: {6A344D34-5231-452A-8A57-D064AC9B7862} (Symantec Download Manager) - https://webdl.symantec.com/activex/symdlmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {6BEA1C48-1850-486C-8F58-C7354BA3165E} (Install Class) - http://updates.lifescapeinc.com/installers/pinstall/pinstall.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1140694947812
O16 - DPF: {74C861A1-D548-4916-BC8A-FDE92EDFF62C} - http://mediaplayer.walmart.com/installer/install.cab
O16 - DPF: {94B82441-A413-4E43-8422-D49930E69764} (TLIEFlashObj Class) - https://echat.us.dell.com/Media/VisitorChat/TLIEFlash.CAB
O16 - DPF: {9600F64D-755F-11D4-A47F-0001023E6D5A} (Shutterfly Picture Upload Plugin) - http://web1.shutterfly.com/downloads/Uploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B020B534-4AA2-4B99-BD6D-5F6EE286DF5C} - https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/248/546...img/operations/symbizpr/xcontrol/SymDlBrg.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab34246.cab
O16 - DPF: {BE833F39-1E0C-468C-BA70-25AAEE55775E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/sysreqlab.cab
O16 - DPF: {DE625294-70E6-45ED-B895-CFFA13AEB044} (AxisMediaControlEmb Class) - http://74.92.3.186:8095/activex/AMC.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/dim2/default/popcaploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6ACF75C-C32C-447B-9BEF-46B766368D29} (Creative Software AutoUpdate Support Package) - http://www.creative.com/su/ocx/15014/CTPID.cab
O16 - DPF: {FA9740A2-5802-42E2-B509-81186EEB3C42} (WABControl Class) - https://www.linkedin.com/cab/wabctrl.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{B61F343D-A618-4235-AB44-8D1FD878F972}: NameServer = 68.87.71.226,68.87.73.242
O18 - Filter: x-sdch - {B1759355-3EEC-4C1E-B0F1-B719FE26E377} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_A8904FB862BD9564.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: AVGRSSTX.DLL C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~3\GOEC62~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: avgrsstarter - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\avgrsstx.dll
O23 - Service: Acronis Scheduler2 Service (AcrSch2Svc) - Acronis - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedul2.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Version Cue CS4 - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS4\Server\bin\VersionCueCS4.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Canon Camera Access Library 8 (CCALib8) - Canon Inc. - C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Desktop Manager 5.8.809.23506 (GoogleDesktopManager-092308-165331) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate1c9691548ba976c) (gupdate1c9691548ba976c) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: IAA Event Monitor (IAANTMon) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Application Accelerator\iaantmon.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Logitech Bluetooth Service (LBTServ) - Logitech, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\Bluetooth\LBTServ.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: QuickBooksDB - Intuit, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\Intuit\QUICKB~2\QBDBMgrN.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio UPnP Renderer 9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Roxio\Digital Home 9\RoxioUPnPRenderer9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Upnp Server 9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Roxio\Digital Home 9\RoxioUpnpService9.exe
O23 - Service: LiveShare P2P Server 9 (RoxLiveShare9) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxLiveShare9.exe
O23 - Service: Ulead Burning Helper (UleadBurningHelper) - Ulead Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ulead Systems\DVD\ULCDRSvr.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Check Point Software Technologies LTD - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe

--
End of file - 20257 bytes

THANKS!


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

*Run HJT again and put a check in the following:*

R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/dim2/def...ploader_v6.cab

*Close all applications and browser windows before you click "fix checked".*

Since you mentioned Comcast... are you aware of the new "*Comcast Domain Helper service*"?

I would remove the Google stuff also. If you like it you can put it back but I would test the system without it.

Go to add/remove programs and remove these *if you did not install them*. 
These programs are known as *Foistware* 
*ViewpointService
Viewpoint Manager*

Post back and let me know if anything we have done is making an improvement.


----------



## nhvideoguy (Jul 7, 2009)

Sorry for not getting back in such a long time.

Cybertech - thank you so much for your help. I don't think it was any one thing that worked. I did everything you said and my system is quite a bit faster now. I think the biggest improvement came after running the Malwarebytes program. But I really do think it was everything - including adding extra RAM. 

Again Thanks and I'll mark this as resolved.

\Dave


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

You're welcome!


----------

